

Ask HN: What do you think of my idea: choreroulette - harrisonhjones

Hey HN,
I had this idea earlier today while running. I often have an hour or so spare during a day in which I could be you know.. doing work. I usually end up trolling facebook or some other time-wasting site. I also have a lot of chores (washing my car, doing the laundry, cleaning my bathroom, etc) that go undone and could be done during these spare hours I have. I also have a bit of an issue when it comes to motivating myself to pick out and complete a chore. My soltuion to this? choreroulette. The idea behind it is that you would go to the site (maybe choreroulette.com?) If you've already signed up and filled out some chores it would display a chore at random. You could skip it and get another or complete it. That's it... That's all it does. Really really simple. What do y'all think?
======
grobolom
Who cares what we think? You've got an idea? Do it. Code it. Hack it.
Whatever. With something quick like this, what the worst that could happen?
You waste a few hours learning a bit more about coding? Just DO IT.

------
minalecs
sounds like nothing more than a todo list. You first have to figure out how to
convince people to enter in tasks and things to do regularly, which is a
problem with any todo list.

~~~
chrisgoodrich
task #1 that I would enter is "enter chores in choreroulette"

~~~
harrisonhjones
*Chore #1 :)

